# New Colour Predicting Thread



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I think I know what the answer is but just wanted to check.
What possible results would you get if you mate a Blue tortie and white BSH Queen (carrying no chocolate / no colourpint) to a Lilac Colourpoint Stud.

Am I correct in thinking you'd get:
Blue, Cream and Bi Colour boys
Blue, Blue Cream & Blue tortie and white girls (all carrying chocolate and colourpoint)?

Cheers! xx


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

You did know the answer 

Are you having a stab a some colourpointed & white?


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response!

Not planning anything at the moment. But have recently seen some just stunning photos and I'd love to learn more about the CP & whites. 

I'm so new to breeding that I need to focus my attention on a specific goal. At the moment all the patterns look lovely to me, but CP and whites really do look special.  xx


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

They are very pretty, yes 

Two ways of looking at it I suppose... you could say it would be a case of in at the deep end as it can be a struggle to develop 'new' colours/patterns and get them right (all part of the fun though, eh?) or you could view it a great opportunity to be involved with some new - well, relatively new - almost from the off


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> They are very pretty, yes
> 
> Two ways of looking at it I suppose... you could say it would be a case of in at the deep end as it can be a struggle to develop 'new' colours/patterns and get them right (all part of the fun though, eh?) or you could view it a great opportunity to be involved with some new - well, relatively new - almost from the off


Certainly food for thought. To be honest, I'd like the challenge but I'll also have to talk my other half around. He already thinks I'm a bit mental, if I go down that road, I can see I'll end up accumulating a lot of new cats!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

OK me again. What if you put the same queen to a Chocolate colourpoint stud? Would you have exactly the same results? x


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

No, the chocolate (colourpointed) would breed as a black because your girl doesn't carry chocolate, just as a lilac cp stud would breed as a blue for the same reason.

Assuming the choc cp stud carries dilute (lilac) then colours expected would be those we already mentioned, plus black self, red self, black bi-colour and red bi-colour in males and black self, black tortie and dominant tortie & white girls.

All the kittens would obviously still carry cp; the dilute colour kittens would still carry lilac and any dominant colour kittens would obviously carry chocolate but also its dilute, lilac, because they would have inherited one copy of a dilute gene (blue) from their mother.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> No, the chocolate (colourpointed) would breed as a black because your girl doesn't carry chocolate, just as a lilac cp stud would breed as a blue for the same reason.
> 
> Assuming the choc cp stud carries dilute (lilac) then colours expected would be those we already mentioned, plus black self, red self, black bi-colour and red bi-colour in males and black self, black tortie and dominant tortie & white girls.
> 
> ...


Silly, I should have known that the Chocolate would breed as black. Now that's a whole rainbow of possibilities; possibly a little bit too wide a range of possibilities for my brain though.

Thanks again for your help. I think I'm going to have to put a chart together to help me remember all that. x


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

lol... for about the first 5 years of breeding I don't think I ever had my nose off the colour chart thingie page of The Book of The Cat - it took me ages to get it fixed in my mind.

I love the dominant colour BSH's but my personal choice would be not to breed them, particularly red, red bi-colours and black bi-colours. They were, funnily enough, the colours I started with about 25 years ago (my first girl was a dominant tortie & white) but I had awful problems finding homes for the kittens; people only ever seemed to want blues. That's changed a bit, I think, as people are more aware there are other equally nice colours other than blue! But I do have breeder/friends who still struggle with black bi-colours and black torties particularly.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

gskinner123 said:


> I love the dominant colour BSH's but my personal choice would be not to breed them, particularly red, red bi-colours and black bi-colours. They were, funnily enough, the colours I started with about 25 years ago (my first girl was a dominant tortie & white) but I had awful problems finding homes for the kittens; people only ever seemed to want blues. That's changed a bit, I think, as people are more aware there are other equally nice colours other than blue! But I do have breeder/friends who still struggle with black bi-colours and black torties particularly.


Interesting...especially as there has been a couple of posters on here recently showing us their beautiful black/white, blue/tortie/white BSH cats. I suppose like a lot of people I had no idea that BSH were bred in these different colours, but I am very taken with them!
Do you have a web site we can look at to ooh and ahh over your cats?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, believe me, I love them, particularly blacks and dominant tortie & whites.... any of the bi- or tri-colours actually, they're so striking.

I'd love another (bi-colour) but as I tend to breed tabbies as well as blues, they don't 'fit' with what is, for me, breeding in a very small way and I'm good these days about not having one of every colour I like!

My web site is - Pampurred British Shorthair Cats


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh they are gorgeous!! I love Bo, I have tabby mania, lovely cats.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Oh, believe me, I love them, particularly blacks and dominant tortie & whites.... any of the bi- or tri-colours actually, they're so striking.
> 
> I'd love another (bi-colour) but as I tend to breed tabbies as well as blues, they don't 'fit' with what is, for me, breeding in a very small way and I'm good these days about not having one of every colour I like!
> 
> My web site is - Pampurred British Shorthair Cats


Ohh Choppins Challenger is your boy! I've seen his picture before. Very good looking boy. And your girls are just lovely. I personally really love the dilute colours. I grew up with my mum's Persians and birmans throughout the 80's so I also have a soft spot for colourpoints.

Thanks again for your help! it's been much appreciated


----------



## mandk30 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Just wondered what colour kittens I would get from breeding a cream bsh with a lilac colourpoint? Thanks


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Pampurred Paper Tiger is one of my fave BSH neuters about at the moment - he is huuuuuuuge great big proper British :thumbup:


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> lol... for about the first 5 years of breeding I don't think I ever had my nose off the colour chart thingie page of The Book of The Cat - it took me ages to get it fixed in my mind.


Having read your comment here, I bought a copy of The Book Of The Cat on amazon for $0.50! It's great, the photos are a little dated but the section on genetics is really interesting. I'm going to have my nose buried in that this weekend! Thanks


----------

